# Name Change



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Which mod do I contact for a name change?

Thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lorian


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok. Cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Send me a PM and I'll change it.

L


----------

